# Bow sights



## troutski (Aug 12, 2005)

My son got a new boy recently and has been shooting it a bit. This is his first time shooting through a peep sight and after some trial and error he can get several arrows in a pretty good group, but his is hitting 8 inches right of where he is aiming @ 10 yards. Do I need to adjust the sight or is there maybe something to the way he is shooting? Not holding bow level etc.? I know he needs a ton more practice but this is a diamond bow set up from guys @ bass pro shops. He loves shooting, but I do not know enough about adjusting bow sights or bow shooting in general to help him. Any advice or ranges in the kemaha area or near by where I can take him and the bow and get it figured out. I dont want him to lose too much confidence and I dont want to screw the sights and or bow up by adjusting it if that is not the problem. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## XLR_8 (Feb 19, 2010)

*help*

this should help a little, Since he is holding a pretty good group it would be safe to say he is probaly shooting just fine. what you need to do is if he is shooting to the right move the whole rack of pins to the right always follow you're arrow when sitghting you're bow in so if you shoot low and want to bring it up you would move the pin down. as for a close place to get checked out and practice you can go se the guy's over at santa fe archery the have an indoor range and every thing you would need to fix any problems. 
hope this helps.


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

Troutski, If you son is consistently shooting to the right then the easiest fix is to adjust the sights. Make sure to adjust them in the direction that he is missing. If he shooting right then move the sights to the right and vice versa. Always remember to move the sights in the direction he is missing. Move the pin a little and shoot a group and adjust pins. repeat this process until he gets close. The number one thing for him to do is to consistently do the same thing every time he shoots (anchor point, grasping the bow, etc.) I hope this helps. Good luck and let me know if this helps or if you need anything else.


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly what xlr_8 said. I am a little slow in my typing skills.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup, what has been said. It's all about his anchor point and grip. For instance if I used my son's bow I'd have to move his sights 8 marks over and if he used my bow he'd have to move my sights 8 marks the other direction.

Congratulations on getting him a Diamond Bow...they make an excellent product.

TH


----------



## troutski (Aug 12, 2005)

*thanks*

appreciate the advice guys ..after adjusting the sights he can put 5 arrows in a space the size of an orange @ 10 yards..lots more practice to come and start increasing the range ahead.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

You might go to the link below and download the Easton Tuning Guide for future reference. It will help out in several areas. If you feel it is a bit over your head, you can always get help from this site or from a local shop.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/download/software


----------

